# Asteroid named "2012 DA14" to pass close by Earth tonight (15-16 Feb 2013)



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2013)

*Asteroid 2012 DA14 to pass close by Earth tonight, scientists rule out possibility of collision*


*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013February/asteroid_660_021513082118.jpg​


> A large asteroid approaching the earth at great speed. Scientists, sitting in a control room, keeping a close eye on its trajectory on large screens before them.
> 
> After a few hours and ground-based maneuvering, they finally manage to deflect the rogue body and save the planet earth from a catastrophe. This familiar sequence from sci-fi films may be enacted in control rooms of space agencies on Friday when an asteroid, designated 2012 DA14, about half the size of a football field flies past the earth. The only difference, however, is that scientists have ruled out any possibility of a collision with earth.
> 
> ...



Source: *indiatoday.intoday.in/story/asteroid-2012-da14-earth-isro-collision-scientists/1/250302.html


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2013)

Meteorite Falls In Russian Urals Chelyabinsk region UFO? 2/15/2013 - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2013)

2 threads on same topic.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2013)

If you are talking about this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/170200-meteorite-slams-russia.html, then no they are not the same.
If there is some other thread on 2012 DA14, then my bad, I didn't search.


----------



## reddead (Feb 16, 2013)

will it be visible from India? or is it already gone?


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Asteroid named &quot;2012 DA14&quot; to pass close by Earth tonight (15-16 Feb 2013)*



Vyom said:


> If you are talking about this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/170200-meteorite-slams-russia.html, then no they are not the same.
> If there is some other thread on 2012 DA14, then my bad, I didn't search.



Sorry. my mistake..



reddead said:


> will it be visible from India? or is it already gone?


"The closest approach as seen from Delhi will be between 1 am and 2 am on February 16, at a point where the asteroid will be seen near Virgo constellation, according to C.B Devgun of amateur astronomy group SPACE India".


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

And we all are still alive.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2013)

I tried to watch the live telecast. Not as interesting as I initially thought. I was comparing it with lunar eclipse live telecast!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> And we all are still alive.


It flew by safely...GOD'S GRACE + BLESSINGS to the whole World & Civilisation.


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2013)

Future is not safe 
Fireball streaks across California skies: three shooting stars in one day | The Verge


----------

